# Step-Up Converters?? 12v-24v will it work??



## Truckguy (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello and how are you? I bought an older version Vision X LED Light bar....it is the 42" 80LED 240 WATT bar....I was doing some testing which I ran 24volts to it, it was alot brighter then the normal 12 volts..I was told that the circuit board inside was an older model....now, is there any way to run 24volts to the LED bar??? my truck is 12volts like most cars/truck.... can i use a step-up converter so I can use the total brightness out of the light?? 

http://www.current-logic.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4

Any help would be great!!


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 7, 2010)

You probably have total brightness at 12v and are overdriving it at 24v. 

Step-up should work. 

The 360 watt one from your link looks like a good choice. Its shouldn't break too much of a sweat if you're only pulling 240w from it. 

Theres also a 240w 12-24v step up on ebay for $60. You'll most likely have to mount it to the vehicle's metal frame for heatsinking. 

Another thing to do is measure the 12vdc at your battery, alternator, and at your light. Might simply need to clean up some wiring/grounds/powercables.... to get more output without using the step up. Lots of voltage/power lost with bad wiring/grounds...


----------



## doctaq (Sep 11, 2010)

leds are not like halogens in the fact that more voltage=more brightness, even increasing the voltage by just a few volts will exponentially increase the current that the leds draw, its probably a bad idea to run them to 24v if they are designed for 12v, a better idea would be to add another module


----------



## Truckguy (Sep 14, 2010)

The LED Light Bars can be ran on 9-32Volts....I have a friend that runs the same bar like mine on a 24 volt system just fine...its not a 12v car system like mine...I did try the 240watt 10 amp step up conveter...It did work! the led bar was alot brighter!! But after 1 min of use the wires started to get very hot and so did the converter....then it shut off...I think it fried the converter!!! I think this happened becasue it was usually 100% of the box power! the led bar is rated at 240watts, 20 amps at 12V..the converter is 240watts, 10 amps at 24volts....Maybe I should try the 360 watts, 15 amps convertor???

Thanks for your help


----------

